# You guys should recommend me some PS3 games



## n64king (Dec 13, 2014)

List anything, but I'm not into fps. PSN + PS1&2 Classics = please tell me about those too if you think I need to know. I feel like I can't figure out what I want next, everything is starting to look the same again.

Here's what I've got, _you can CTRL F to find a game in case I listed it already._

PS3;
Fallout 3 & New Vegas
Sonic Generations
Journey (Flow/Flower)
Heavy Rain
Diablo III
Catherine
Ni No Kuni
Sega Genesis Collection
GTA V
Sims 3
Hyperdimention Neptunia
Tales of Symphonia
Ratchet & Clank collection
Jak & Daxter collection

PSN Games;
Jet Set Radio
Sonic Adventure
Valiant Hearts
The Cave
Crazy Taxi
Machinarium
Trine
Nights Into Dreams

PS2;
Chulip
Psychonauts
Persona 4
Fatal Frame 1 & 2

PS1;
Pandemonium 
Rayman
Chrono Trigger
Spyro 1

I've been pondering about The Evil Within (dont care about PS3 versus PS4 at this point), The Witch & The Hundred Knight, FEZ, and Rain.

No need to list further games in a series that I've got started, I'm aware of Fatal Frame 3 and Trine 2 and etc 
Thanks for the help hopefully I can find some goodies again.

- - - Post Merge - - -

The recommendation thread is pretty much dead and not focused on the PS3 so that's my reason in case someone want's to ask why I made a specific board.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 13, 2014)

Neptunia mk2 and Victory, considering you have the first.


----------



## carlzisrad (Dec 13, 2014)

Did you ever finish Chulip? I loved that game alot. A ps3 game I just bought, was Shadows Of Mordor. It's pretty good from what I can tell.


----------



## MishMeesh (Dec 13, 2014)

Skyrim definitely. It's really one of the best games on the system. You have the option to change to third person play, which I always do since I also don't like fps/first person gameplay in general.

Kingdom Hearts is a fave. There are PS3 remixes/ports for both the first and second games now (which include a couple of the side-story games). They are more expensive than the PS2 versions, so if your system is backwards compatible or you have a PS2 you could probably find the PS2 versions for relatively cheap.

I've always found the Sly Cooper games to be really enjoyable. There's a collection of them for the PS3 kind of like they did with the Jak games.

Final Fantasy XIII was my first FF game, and although hardcore FF fans are pretty divided over it, I really liked it. It might be even more enjoyable if you haven't played other Final Fantasy games before.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 13, 2014)

Modnation Racers' fun.

It's like Mario Kart but with a spice of LittleBigPlanet in it, that being you get to create stuff in it.
Wish it got a sequel on a console.


----------



## n64king (Dec 13, 2014)

Maybe I'll do Dragon Age Inq.
Skyrim made me dizzy for some reason. Which is weird after I had spent so much time on Fallout which is almost the same, if not the same engine.


----------



## Tao (Dec 13, 2014)

Okami on PSN is pretty decent. It's a HD remaster of an older PS2 game.

Kingdom Hearts is badass.

Tombai is a really good platformer/adventure from the PS1. PSN is about the only place you'll find it these days though.

The Puppeteer was a pretty overlooked game for PS3. It's a pretty neat platformer that's presented like a stage show. It's pretty fun and unique.

Ico/Shadow of the Colossus HD are worth playing if you've never played the originals.

Metal Gear Solid is a great franchise. I'm not going to bother spewing all my biased fanboyism at you though, I'll just say "give them a look". They're all available on PS3 in some way or another.

Final Fantasy VI is worth a look on PSN. I'm not sure if IX is on PSN (I have the disc so didn't look) but I would recommend it.




Just so all my recommendations aren't 'remakes', if you see Uncharted 1/2/3 going for dirt cheap I would recommend them. They're not something I would pay full price for but these days you'll probably find them for like ?3 each.

Oh, and LittleBigPlanet 1/2 are worth a look as well. I spent so much time on those games...


----------



## hirondo (Dec 14, 2014)

spCrossing said:


> Modnation Racers' fun.



I'm pretty sure that game is a cross platform disaster.


----------



## n64king (Dec 14, 2014)

I've got Tomba 1 & 2 (US version) on my list of maybes, I remember wanting it when the PS1 was out when I was a kid, but never got it.
Puppeteer I technically have via PS+ but need to renew it to redownload all my goodies. They said they gave away over $1300 of PS+ games this year for free but it felt like maybe half of them were yawnful. Maybe I'll have to revisit the download list. 


Not that these suggestions aren't great but these are all the games I keep seeing over and over  
Perhaps some more odd or lesser known suggestions?
Y'all maybe I gotta get into Kingdom Hearts finally idk, I love Disney but I'm not so sure I want a 10,000 year long game series revolving around them. But hey who said I can't dip in? 

- - - Post Merge - - -



hirondo said:


> I'm pretty sure that game is a cross platform disaster.



It was dull for the PSP, but I think console ones were better but I see it for cheap a lot in GameStop.* I don't think I need another cartoon racer, maybe a realistic one?* Mario Kart 8 & Sonic All Stars Racing on WiiU are the cartoon racers I'm going to deal with.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 14, 2014)

Also lol at this thread, you ask for suggestions and your OP is detailed af of what you don't want. What do you play.. Obscure jrpg and/or hentai never got released in the west?


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 14, 2014)

Noiru said:


> Obscure jrpg and/or hentai never got released in the west?



thats ur expertise area, isnt it??


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 14, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> thats ur expertise area, isnt it??



HOW DID YOU KNOW 

psht my secret is out


----------



## n64king (Dec 14, 2014)

Why does someone always get upset that I didn't find something I wanted out of the suggestions? LOL There's a billion games out on this system and you said the same crap everyone keeps buying and reselling. There's a whole library of hidden stuff out there and apparently Skyrim and Mod Racers are the only two games to buy

- - - Post Merge - - -

And no it's not detailed af as to what I don't want. I said don't say the same games in a series I already know about and no fps that doesn't offer third person. Which you were the one person who didn't read the first post cause you suggested exactly what I said I knew about. Good going.


----------



## hirondo (Dec 14, 2014)

n64king said:


> Which you were the one person who didn't read the first post cause you suggested exactly what I said I knew about. Good going.



I was going to say that but didn't feel like saying it but qftt. 

I turned my system on to find some more psn stuff I got. and some stuff people didn't say 

Unfinished Swan
Superstardust HD
Red Dead Redemption
The Last of Us
Braid
LA Noire
Rogue Legacy
Spelunky

I didn't actually play LA Noire but my bro did, but the rest are great!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wow look at that. I can help this board out without dragging my friends in to troll like asian miss who didn't read the first post.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 14, 2014)

n64king said:


> Why does someone always get upset that I didn't find something I wanted out of the suggestions? LOL There's a billion games out on this system and you said the same crap everyone keeps buying and reselling. There's a whole library of hidden stuff out there and apparently Skyrim and Mod Racers are the only two games to buy
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And no it's not detailed af as to what I don't want. I said don't say the same games in a series I already know about and no fps that doesn't offer third person. Which you were the one person who didn't read the first post cause you suggested exactly what I said I knew about. Good going.



No, but then I wonder when you have like all the games you want, still making this thread.. Is there anything you play that you haven't played already, lol? Better use like gamefaps and search for genres? And what's so bad with sequels?

And thank you. Also hirondo who is trolling? lel.


----------



## n64king (Dec 14, 2014)

Are you guys like 15 and have to fight people over nothing? If I listed JUST SUGGEST ME SOME PS3 THINGS then you all would have suggested stuff I already have and then you would have said "how come you don't just tell us what you have and what you like instead of us just saying random things", how ignorant do you have to be to not understand that, for the 4th board.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> No, but then I wonder when you have like all the games you want, still making this thread.. Is there anything you play that you haven't played already, lol? Better use like gamefaps and search for genres? And what's so bad with sequels?



I didn't say sequels were bad, I was saying I knew about them already and I don't need you relisting them for me. LOL what is your problem, "i've played all the games so shut up and stop asking for more suggestions" is exactly what you're saying. Get the hell out


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 14, 2014)

n64king said:


> Are you guys like 15 and have to fight people over nothing? If I listed JUST SUGGEST ME SOME PS3 THINGS then you all would have suggested stuff I already have and then you would have said "how come you don't just tell us what you have and what you like instead of us just saying random things", how ignorant do you have to be to not understand that, for the 4th board.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


It seems like that in your post, lol. Or you are just picky or like really narrow things.


----------



## n64king (Dec 14, 2014)

Noiru said:


> It seems like that in your post, lol. Or you are just picky or like really narrow things.



Or you're just useless here and don't have any suggestions.

- - - Post Merge - - -



hirondo said:


> I was going to say that but didn't feel like saying it but qftt.
> 
> I turned my system on to find some more psn stuff I got. and some stuff people didn't say
> 
> ...




Like 6 of those I should def look into. Unfinished Swan wow I've never seen anyone list that, I've seen it go by but I'm like "ok idk *doesn't look at it too hard*"


----------



## hirondo (Dec 14, 2014)

Noiru said:


> It seems like that in your post, lol. Or you are just picky or like really narrow things.





Noiru said:


> And thank you. Also hirondo who is trolling? lel.



You obviously, how can someone be so blind and rude? Plus how is 20 games the end all for the PS3? You must have a very narrow point of view on games if you couldn't suggest this guy anything other than something he already knew about. 0/10. No wonder there's that "why is everyone so hateful on this board" thread


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 14, 2014)

No I don't, maybe but it's a silly thread when people try to give some good stuff and you just reply "ok idk" and stuff. Seems very legit.


----------



## Wilkie (Dec 14, 2014)

Have you heard of Sleeping Dogs? It's like GTA but set in Hong Kong, and you do alot more parkour, i honestly love the game ^^


----------



## hirondo (Dec 14, 2014)

You didn't have anything to suggest out of the 5000+ PS3 games except for Hyperdimention Victory and a rude snot nosed little girl comment.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 14, 2014)

hirondo said:


> Wow look at that. I can help this board out without dragging my friends in to troll like asian miss who didn't read the first post.



wat r u talkin about dude


----------



## n64king (Dec 14, 2014)

Wilkie said:


> Have you heard of Sleeping Dogs? It's like GTA but set in Hong Kong, and you do alot more parkour, i honestly love the game ^^



NO I HAVEN'T. Bless your soul cause it's a boxed game as well, I'm looking up stuff about it now

- - - Post Merge - - -

God can you two shut the hell up now.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 14, 2014)

hirondo said:


> You didn't have anything to suggest out of the 5000+ PS3 games except for Hyperdimension Victory and a rude snot nosed little girl comment.



Oh sorry I forgot people expect to read the first post and correct errors.

Also if you haven't played sequels how can they be so bad. Because reading is providing so much.


----------



## Wilkie (Dec 14, 2014)

They also relesed  DLC for the game which is also pretty cool ^^


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 14, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> wat r u talkin about dude



they think im asian well


----------



## n64king (Dec 14, 2014)

Just FYI, I'm not saying screw the sequels, I was only saying I was aware and they're on the "to get" list. So hopefully case closed on that.
And in some cases, like Trine, I did it out of order and played Trine 2 on WiiU, and since the stupid thing doesn't have Trine 1, I opted not to wait and do it on PS3. Why bother explaining the whole backstory, no one would have read it and someone probably would have suggested Trine 1 & 2 again had I just not simplified it. I've made these threads before and people are stupid and suggest the same games I said I already had or go and say "lol y u even type a story about wut u hav no1 curr"

- - - Post Merge - - -

At this this time around no one said anything I already had. That's already extremely helpful.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 14, 2014)

n64king said:


> Just FYI, I'm not saying screw the sequels, I was only saying I was aware and they're on the "to get" list. So hopefully case closed on that.
> And in some cases, like Trine, I did it out of order and played Trine 2 on WiiU, and since the stupid thing doesn't have Trine 1, I opted not to wait and do it on PS3. Why bother explaining the whole backstory, no one would have read it and someone probably would have suggested Trine 1 & 2 again had I just not simplified it. I've made these threads before and people are stupid and suggest the same games I said I already had or go and say "lol y u even type a story about wut u hav no1 curr"
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...


No need to be angry because I suggested them then?


----------



## n64king (Dec 14, 2014)

Noiru said:


> No need to be angry because I suggested them then?



I wasn't angry. I was explaining to you what I meant after you got annoyed or something because you thought I swore off sequels and had to steer the board into what it's doing now. Hirondo is the one who's angry at you.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Apparently you think you've got to set me straight since you keep dragging this discussion on and on. If you don't care about what I think then you could have left 2 pages ago.


----------



## hirondo (Dec 14, 2014)

Noiru said:


> No need to be angry because I suggested them then?



I'm screeching. You literally got mad because he said he already knew about them and you didn't read the first post. You got mad and you're backpedaling cause we called you out on it. How embarrassing for you.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> No I don't, maybe but it's a silly thread when people try to give some good stuff and you just reply "ok idk" and stuff. Seems very legit.



Lol really. How dumb can you get. Who asks for game suggestions as a troll thread


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 14, 2014)

n64king said:


> I wasn't angry. I was explaining to you what I meant after you got annoyed or something because you thought I swore off sequels and had to steer the board into what it's doing now. Hirondo is the one who's angry at you.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Apparently you think you've got to set me straight since you keep dragging this discussion on and on. If you don't care about what I think then you could have left 2 pages ago.



I get they are on your to do-list and whatnot because it was what came first in my head.

Also the Ar no surge games or what they are called should be good I heard.


----------



## hirondo (Dec 14, 2014)

Noiru said:


> I get they are on your to do-list and whatnot because it was what came first in my head.



Okay this just proves you a moron. You just said exactly what the point is.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 14, 2014)

hirondo said:


> Okay this just proves you a moron. You just said exactly what the point is.


nah im just asian


----------



## n64king (Dec 14, 2014)

hirondo said:


> Okay this just proves you a moron. You just said exactly what the point is.



Troll buffet

- - - Post Merge - - -

Come back in 5 hours and oranges_ate_you will have taken this to a whole new level.


----------



## hirondo (Dec 14, 2014)

It's only obvious because Karla showed up and had to post some nonsense. It happens each and every time. She must be friends with Staff because no way would any normal mods let her airheaded drama filter through the screen.


----------



## n64king (Dec 14, 2014)

Well at least I got about 4 or 5 things to really check into before everything went TBT style.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 14, 2014)

hirondo said:


> It's only obvious because Karla showed up and had to post some nonsense. It happens each and every time. She must be friends with Staff because no way would any normal mods let her airheaded drama filter through the screen.


Lol he's been banned too.

But yeah you can't like everyone can't you.

And I don't mind people wanting suggestions but responding like idk ok to most posts, no.


----------



## n64king (Dec 14, 2014)

I love how suggestion boards are so hard for people.

Here's a list of what I have and know I want, don't list those! *gets mad, lists it anyway, gets mad when I say I knew about it already because it means I would have had to read the first post*

Not interested in fps! *gets mad that OP is so narrow minded*

I already knew about those games, but thank you for helping and giving your 2 cents because I don't have those anyway and wanted to know more and was so obviously not being rude! *gets mad that OP doesn't take your suggestions immediately*

How about some games that might be more obscure that I don't know about? 
*gets mad that OP wants to learn about knew games he's never heard of and is insulted he knew my one already well known suggestion* *starts fight with 2 people* *backpedals* *repeat with new person*


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 14, 2014)

hirondo said:


> I'm pretty sure that game is a cross platform disaster.



Yeah, but stick with the PS3 version.

- - - Post Merge - - -

When the hell did this thread become a war zone.

Just buy a Wii U or something...GAWD.


----------



## hirondo (Dec 14, 2014)

Noiru said:


> Lol he's been banned too.
> 
> But yeah you can't like everyone can't you.
> 
> And I don't mind people wanting suggestions but responding like idk ok to most posts, no.



Wait, he? Who got banned? Oranges?

- - - Post Merge - - -



n64king said:


> I love how suggestion boards are so hard for people.
> 
> Here's a list of what I have and know I want, don't list those! *gets mad, lists it anyway, gets mad when I say I knew about it already because it means I would have had to read the first post*
> 
> ...




Google

Did you Mean; _the entire_ *TBT?*


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 14, 2014)

Just take suggestions regardless or just say a few you like.. if people suggests them so what?

- - - Post Merge - - -



hirondo said:


> Wait, he? Who got banned? Oranges?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Karla and yes he was before


----------



## n64king (Dec 14, 2014)

spCrossing said:


> Just buy a Wii U or something...GAWD.



You should have seen the WiiU suggestion board the other day. "TOO MANY SUGGESTIONS" & "WE ALREADY SAID THAT GAME", that was the entire 7 page fight.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> Just take suggestions regardless or just say a few you like.. if people suggests them so what?



I responded to the suggestion with my thought on the matter. Sorry it offended you enough to stick around for 4 pages.

- - - Post Merge - - -

LOL Oranges is a girl btw. There was, of course, a fight with another user months ago about Oranges calling this guy a she, and the guy calling Oranges a he. Literally they both got banned and had to get separated like children by mods.


----------



## hirondo (Dec 14, 2014)

This website is clearly very unwelcoming. What the hell is wrong with these people, they have got to be 15 year old majority with 16 year old mods. How do fights break out about suggesting too many WiiU or PS3 games. What if someone didn't know or wanted a huge list holy cow.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 14, 2014)

hirondo said:


> This website is clearly very unwelcoming. What the hell is wrong with these people, they have got to be 15 year old majority with 16 year old mods. How do fights break out about suggesting too many WiiU or PS3 games. What if someone didn't know or wanted a huge list holy cow.



Look who's 14 here then


----------



## n64king (Dec 14, 2014)

Lol it's mainly an Animal Crossing help website, you can't possibly expect everyone to be 25 or something in here can you?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 14, 2014)

n64king said:


> Lol it's mainly an Animal Crossing help website, you can't possibly expect everyone to be 25 or something in here can you?



I'm 22 so nope.


----------



## hirondo (Dec 14, 2014)

Noiru said:


> I'm 22 so nope.



I would have thought you would know how to be a better troll by then.


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 14, 2014)

...what?

you own a ps3 yet you don't have the last of us?

I've never owned a PS3 nor a PS4 and I'm obsessed with the game. I've never even played it and I love it. I know everything about it and I HAVE NEVER TOUCHED THE GAME

BUY IT NOW

- - - Post Merge - - -



n64king said:


> Lol it's mainly an Animal Crossing help website, you can't possibly expect everyone to be 25 or something in here can you?



You'd be surprised that the majority of TBT users are above the age of 16 lol


----------



## Coach (Dec 14, 2014)

I recommend Croc: The Legend of the Gobos for Ps1! I have it and it's really fun!

Also Bugs Bunny and Taz: Time Busters! It's fun, and multiplayer!


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 14, 2014)

hirondo said:


> This website is clearly very unwelcoming. What the hell is wrong with these people, they have got to be 15 year old majority with 16 year old mods. How do fights break out about suggesting too many WiiU or PS3 games. What if someone didn't know or wanted a huge list holy cow.



This has literally been my problem with this website since day 1.


----------



## n64king (Dec 14, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> ...what?
> you own a ps3 yet you don't have the last of us?
> I've never owned a PS3 nor a PS4 and I'm obsessed with the game. I've never even played it and I love it. I know everything about it and I HAVE NEVER TOUCHED THE GAME
> BUY IT NOW
> ...



I hadn't bought The Last of Us because it was too expensive for me at the time and other new games came first  Now I'm told I should wait and get the PS4 Remaster. Errugh also this annoying Twink ruined it for me for a month there, long story LOL 
But I know it's worth a buy and I SHALL be getting it D: I know it's a kind of story I'd like. 
I've got end of the world fatigue from other games haha

Lol well yeah, I know there are many above 18 in here. I meant more like you can't expect it to be the Adult Forums.



Coach said:


> I recommend Croc: The Legend of the Gobos for Ps1! I have it and it's really fun!
> 
> Also Bugs Bunny and Taz: Time Busters! It's fun, and multiplayer!



Oooh Gobos, I've never seen that in the shop and it's totally a classic 3D Platformer I'd enjoy I bet. ARRRGGG AND Time Busters, it reminds me of Duck Dodgers N64 which came out around the same time sorta. Great suggestions there. *adds to list*


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 14, 2014)

n64king said:


> I hadn't bought The Last of Us because it was too expensive for me at the time and other new games came first  Now I'm told I should wait and get the PS4 Remaster. Errugh also this annoying Twink ruined it for me for a month there, long story LOL
> But I know it's worth a buy and I SHALL be getting it D: I know it's a kind of story I'd like.
> I've got end of the world fatigue from other games haha
> 
> ...



buy itttttttttt
If you don't have a PS4 then I wouldn't bother waiting. I'm going to buy it when I eventually decide to purchase a PS4, even though I've probably watched 8 play-throughs of it lol 

I'm usually the one that spoils stuff for people. Like how I post random attack on titan spoilers in totally unrelated threads lol 
*guilty*


----------



## n64king (Dec 14, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> This has literally been my problem with this website since day 1.



Lol Animal Crossing Community is the same way as TBT. It's the non-AC related threads that have rage flying in all directions.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 14, 2014)

n64king said:


> Lol Animal Crossing Community is the same way as TBT. It's the non-AC related threads that have rage flying in all directions.



ACC is worse, lol.


----------



## n64king (Dec 14, 2014)

Eh you're probably right. The remaster won't be much better and the PS3 performs good enough. I don't need 5 extra levels or some tiny DLC extra they'll do.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> ACC is worse, lol.



By a million miles haha I stopped going on there ages ago.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 14, 2014)

hirondo said:


> It's only obvious because Karla showed up and had to post some nonsense. It happens each and every time. She must be friends with Staff because no way would any normal mods let her airheaded drama filter through the screen.



did someone steal ur sweetroll


----------



## n64king (Dec 14, 2014)

Me getting a PS4 has been a fleeting concept. By the time I decide it's actually worth it for me, The Last of Us will be a relic haha PS3 version it is then.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Lol you guys keep ruining my post merge.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 14, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> did someone steal ur sweetroll



yeah i did


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 14, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> did someone steal ur sweetroll



loooooooooooooooooool
shots fired
rekt


----------



## hirondo (Dec 14, 2014)

Noiru said:


> ACC is worse, lol.



You are ACC

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jarrad said:


> This has literally been my problem with this website since day 1.





Jarrad said:


> loooooooooooooooooool
> shots fired
> rekt



Looks like you're the problem buddy


----------



## n64king (Dec 14, 2014)

hirondo said:


> You are ACC
> 
> 
> Looks like you're the problem buddy


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 14, 2014)

i think i have the midas touch on threads

except i dont make them golden


----------



## Praesilith (Dec 14, 2014)

I really loved Beyond: Two Souls, it's by the makers of Heavy Rain as well. c:


----------



## hirondo (Dec 14, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> i think i have the midas touch on threads
> 
> except i dont make them golden



You don't even make sense.


----------



## n64king (Dec 14, 2014)

hirondo said:


> You don't even make sense.



Why is this conversation even still going


----------

